
Joy – Track and Improve your mental health - dsfreed
https://medium.com/@dannyfreed/hello-joy-b816ca10c57f#.ajqoody80
======
donalhunt
Like the idea but I believe many people will balk at sharing the state of
their mental health with Facebook.

Stronger privacy policy / implementation required.

